# '08 GTI mkV TPMS



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

I bought new rims / tires with sensors installed. I'm trying to figure out how to program my car for the new wheels. I was told to press and hold the set button that looks like a tire with an exclamation point through it. I don't see such a button, any ideas / suggestions?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: '08 GTI mkV TPMS (rmilchman)*

You don't need to do anything. Just drive on them and they will 'reset' themselves. The button you are referrring to does not exist in the US cars.


----------



## yorkcountydub (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: '08 GTI mkV TPMS (rmilchman)*

were they OEM sensors? usually when i install new tires once i put them on i just have to go drive a few miles before the module picks up the signal from the sensors and turns the illumination off. they'll blink at first, then it goes solid, then finally it will go off. there arent any buttons to push that i know of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

Everything was purchsed from tire rack. I was hoping to put them on tonight, but UPS only delivered 2 out of 4 tires. The other ones still say out for delivery.
I'm about to give UPS a call.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (rmilchman)*

To register new tire pressure sensors, first set the 
pressures to the door placard spec. Then apply the 
parking brake and let the vehicle sit for 20 minutes 
without the engine running. To complete the process, 
drive the vehicle for several minutes above 16mph.


----------

